# Performance Center Delivery Time!!!



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I leave in a few hours for Spartenburg! Tomorrow my wife and I will pick up her new 335i coupe....:thumbup:

Special thanks to *Adrian Avila and BMW / Mini of South Atlanta,* the process was smooth and painless (as is always is with him).

More updates to follow....


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Have fun, make sure to say hello to Jonathan. Don't forget to breathe! 

Erik


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Have a great trip. We keep missing Adrian's customers and fellow 'festers by a few days. Our PCD is scheduled for the 16th.


For people not in the South, today's weather is just about perfect. A tad windy perhaps.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sitting here at the airport, waiting for the plane. IPASS roaming agreements are a great thing. Hopefully will see some other 'festers!


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

There is one other 'fester listed for the 7th - apparently picking up a 550i. At least that is all that is on the PCD calendar.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

....flight....delayed....


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Congrats and have fun ! Be sure and do the hot lap with Donnie Isley !


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Me530, thanks brother! Sorry about your flight delay. 

You're at PCD now, so I know the fun has just begun!!!:thumbup:

I know we'll hopefully be seeing pics later today.. can't wait!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Guys, I can't begin to describe how awesome this was. The whole team was great, the hot lap was fun...oh yeah...and the car!!!  My wife is super happy. Also, what a great group of people who took delivery today with us. I can just go on and on and on....but hey, its dinner time!! I'll post one quick picture to satisfy the 12 hour rule, and I'll post my writeup later.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mauryt (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats on the new ride. Look forward to more pics and the whole story.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Excellent! :thumbup:

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

You guys just piss me off!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


:rofl:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Matt!!! 

We had some fun...right!? Always fun to see a familiar face from Bimmerfest.com.

Enjoy that beautiful 335!
donnie


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

willwin2day said:


> Hey Matt!!!
> 
> We had some fun...right!? Always fun to see a familiar face from Bimmerfest.com.
> 
> ...


Howdy Donnie! Absolutely had fun, I'll be back for more!! :thumbup::thumbup: It was an absolute pleasure meeting y'all and to spend the day with you and the other Instructors and Delivery Specialists! Don't forget, if we ever meet-up off track, I owe you an amber beverage of your choice!

And wow is that 335i coupe an awesome car!! I had a blast driving it today through the tail of the dragon- in fact my wife and I were enjoying the car so much we didn't really want to stop for the night....but alas better to sleep and get home safely!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> And wow is that 335i coupe an awesome car!! I had a blast driving it today through the tail of the dragon- in fact my wife and I were enjoying the car so much we didn't really want to stop for the night....but alas better to sleep and get home safely!


Me..., Congrats on the beautiful new 3er. I've been away from the board for a while and missed your initial report. Performance Delivery and a run on the tail! Awesome. Best of luck with the new bimmer. :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Me..., Congrats on the beautiful new 3er. I've been away from the board for a while and missed your initial report. Performance Delivery and a run on the tail! Awesome. Best of luck with the new bimmer. :thumbup:


Thanks Mdsbuc! I'll be posting my full review soon.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm leaving tomorrow for delivery Tuesday. Can't wait.


----------

